
Lua pairs() iterator in JavaScript - mabynogy
https://p.sicp.me/ij26N.js
======
mabynogy
Allow to write k,v lua for loop style in JS with destructuring:

    
    
      for(let [k,v] of pairs({a:"1",b:"2"}))
      {
       console.log(k,v);
      }
    
      for(let [k,v] of pairs(["a","b"]))
      {
       console.log(k,v);
      }

